# question about freeport



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

how is the tarpon fishing off freeport im thinking of making that my vacation destination this summer--i have tried for the past 4 summer for tarpon no success--but in kinda thick--i dont know when or how to give up--just woundering if any of yall have had any success off freeport:cheers:


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

It depends - I will PM you...


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

ST. LOUIS PASS AREA.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

HEADSHAKER said:


> ST. LOUIS PASS AREA.


That must be in Missouri somewhere. Maybe under this arch.... I ain't never seen a tarpon here.










What we have down here in Texas is the great Pass San Luis - a.k.a. San Luis Pass at the end of Galveston Island.

(just teasing Headshaker - nobody spells it right!!! - It took me a hundred times before I spelled it right.)


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

The place in Texas is also the one and only home of....


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

For those of you who may be wondering - Club Sabalo de San Luis is a very secret organization. It has been around for about seven or eight years now. The meetings are private. Very unorganized. Beer and mudbugs are usually involved. The officers usually forget to vote on any pending business... that is if there is any pending business.... however, some say, it is such a secret organization that even the members can't remember if they are members; that the initiation is so disgusting, its like eating freezer burned pork ribs that are boiled in left-over crawfish boil; and on rare occassions, the membership vote has even elected the next President of the United States of America. There simply is no more powerful organization operating within the confines of the US at the present time.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

I want out of the organization but understand that you have to die first. 

Are the Club Sablo de San Luis Patches for sale?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Catch 22 said:


> Are the Club Sablo de San Luis Patches for sale?


It depends. How much money do you have?


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

Money! Money! Money! You should have been in a different profession!


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

We all should be working for AIG.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I must have been using my texas slang on that one.Your right i can,t spell but i can catch a tarpon[where i go to dat place]


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my dad has caught tarpon outa san luis pass. that is where i would start. you never really know what will show up there! if you are looking for a guid he recommended mike williams 713-723-1911 said he knows his stuff. http://www.galvestonfishingguides.com/


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

wow ill do any thing just to hook and take a pic with my first tarpon--u put it on a plate ill eat it lol


----------

